# How to fix uneven gap between door and frame?



## fixup101 (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I am newbie here. Not sure how to post but I desperately need experts here for help.
We are doing DIY project of installing new pre hung exterior door. Every thing went smoothly except we ran into a major problem of the door can't be closed easy due to virtually no gap between the door and its vertical frame on middle section of the lock side. The hinge side is plumb. and the gap on the hinge side is even when the door is closed. and the gap on top is pretty much even, very small variation, but the gap on the lock side is the problem. We have to push really hard in order to push the door close. It look like the middle is bulged out towards the door. What might be the problem and what is the best solution to fix it?? I is getting cold here , I am looking for a quick fix.l The pre hung door is Mastercraft and came with the brick molding and everything. Thanks a lot for the help


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Remove the screw holding the latch plate in place and replace it with a longer screw of the same gauge. Be carefill when tighting it up so you do not bow it to much in the other direction.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to small of an opening caused by that curved 2x4----

figur out what part of that 2x4 needs to be shaved off----then either completely remove your door and jam or remove the brick mold on the lock side---

Then use a Saws All with a long blade to remove enough of the 2x4 to allow the jamb to be installed straight.

Watch out for the door bell wires---Mike-----


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You have to small of an opening caused by that curved 2x4----

figur out what part of that 2x4 needs to be shaved off----then either completely remove your door and jam or remove the brick mold on the lock side---

Then use a Saws All with a long blade to remove enough of the 2x4 to allow the jamb to be installed straight.

Watch out for the door bell wires---Mike-----


----------



## paintdrying (Jul 13, 2012)

Both are correct, I would use longer screws and be done.


----------

